# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  looking for an optometries to share a busy store at downtown Toronto

## modeho

going to start an optical store on 2nd floor at a most busy  downtown Toronto intersection ,looking for an optometries to share a 1100 sq/f store.

----------


## amus

Eyes on main in north bay Ontario is looking for a full time Optometrist, with an option to purchase the practice. Our newly renovated boutique style office features recent exam room equipment plus visual field analysis and retinal photography. We expect the optometrist who joins us will be very busy four days per week.
this opportunity is very well suited to a recent graduate. Imagine being busy in one location rather then working in many locations.  For more information contact.  Erick@eyesonmain.ca or call 705 477 1685

----------


## modeho

?? why you send me the follow? what do you mean?

----------


## uncut

I believe amus wrongly placed a advert in your thread...........which also belongs in a different part of the forum, modeho.

----------

